# Blinking green led



## wjoel (9 mo ago)

I just had a Heil gas furnace model no. N95ESN0801716A1 installed.
There is a blinking green led light on the circuit board. The furnace kicks on/off normally.
Is this normal ? Nothing in manual related to a specific led color.
Any ideas ?


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah. On the inside of the furnace door will be a key to the light. Long and short blinks indicating operation. Usually steady blinking means all is good


----------

